# 22 mag



## sniper81 (Feb 7, 2010)

i got some prime coyote property to hunt, but the owner said no centerfires i have a savage model 93fv was wondering what is the best ammo to use i know shotplacement is the key and i know the magnum isnt a 150yard gun i figured if a could get them in to about 100yds should be ok any info would be great


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I dunno for sure but i would defently use a high grain hallow point.
I've heard of people using 22 mags for predator hunting.


----------



## sniper81 (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah i looking at using the federal 50gr if i can find some and or if they shoot good


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

I use 22mag for fox (marlin stainless hvy bbl) works great however for coyote I would recommend getting them in closer 75yds or less and stick to head shots wounding is unacceptable it will only serve to cause an irate property owner at best or a dangerous rougue animal at worst


----------



## mikesxpress (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a few places that will only allow rimfires. The 22WMR does work on the yotes if you get shot placement from the neck up. i have a rem model 597 and it works with the CCI maxi mag hollow points.


----------



## sniper81 (Feb 7, 2010)

im using cci 40gr hp in mine for now but havent been able to go out yet how far have u killed a coyote with the mag


----------



## mikesxpress (Feb 14, 2010)

Using a 50 grain, out to 125 yards is as far as I will take a shot.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hornady makes a vmax for the 22 mag. I read it worked pretty good.


----------

